# Lost all HDMI inputs on the A/V receiver



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

You did everything I would of done. Something must of fried in the receiver during the power surge. Even though it was on a a surge protector, it can still happen. 

You could contact the manufacturer of the receiver and explain to them what happened. maybe they would have some ideas you could try before buying a new one.

Hope you get it figured out soon drachenfire.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Well, it appears I have already done all that can be done. I guess I am looking for a new receiver... and a new surge suppressor.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, it looks like you were pretty thorough in your attempts to figure out what was wrong. Looks like the receiver is toast. Sorry about that. I have found that Denon is a great manufacturer of excellent products, but once you are out of warranty they are no longer interested in you. I have a Denon AVR3300 receiver that started to make a whining noise after about two hours, or the normal length of a movie. It's apparently a known issue with the internal cooling fan. I sent them a letter asking how much it would cost to fix it, as I was willing to pay the cost since it was no longer under warranty. Never got a reply. 

Here is a surge suppressor that stops passing power when the protection wears out. It also has a lifetime warranty for connected equipment. Your current surge protector may have a warranty as well, so I'd recommend looking up the model number. You might be lucky. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000AI0N...olid=38N1FOXT6MWZ6&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


Lastly, have you heard of the website "accessories4less"? Some good deals there.
https://www.accessories4less.com/ma...rs-amps/home-theater-receivers/1.html?brand_f[]=DENON


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

At six years old, my Denon was way out of warranty.

I manage to snag a new receiver. It is the AVR-2600H Appreciate the tip on Accessories4less but I got a better price at Crutchfield along with free overnight shipping. Been buying from them for years and their customer service is excellent.

I have been doing some research on power strip type surge suppressors. From what I have read, their warranties are not worth anything. The company requires you to send back the protector. If they find no evidence arcing, they send it back and deny the claim regardless of the damage to your components. Even if the device shows arcing, you first have to file a claim with your homeowners insurance. If your insurance denies the claim, the company will reimburse you for the equipment... at its current value. Unless the effected equipment is brand new, consider yourself lucky if you get 30 or 40% of what its cost. Not sure if it is worse the hassle unless it is something that cost 4+ figures. 

IMO if you are spending that much on A/V, you would invest in a power management with surge protection and power conditioning.

In light of recent events, I am considering one of these in addition to installing whole house surge suppressor.


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

Drachenfire said:


> IMO if you are spending that much on A/V, you would invest in a power management with surge protection and power conditioning.
> 
> In light of recent events, I am considering one of these in addition to installing whole house surge suppressor.


I agree with the idea of installing a "whole house surge suppressor" but, as a *first* step.

Also, check that the main Ground wire from your "panel" goes to the (first) Ground rod* by the shortest direct route *- without unnecessary bends or loops.
(You *definitely *do not want to have anything like the wiring in this picture https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:HomeEarthRodAustralia1.jpg)

For the reasons behind this, see 





- particularly from 21:15 to 28:35


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I had the whole panel replaced a few years ago because of the risk posed by the Federal Pacific panel the house was built with in '73. 

The electrician installed a new 8 ft. ground rod which is buried just on the other side of the wall the panel is mounted on. I did not see him put any loops in the ground wire. It runs from the panel to the rod as direct as possible.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

You can have a perfectly grounded system, with a whole house surge protection, and a top of the line surge power strip- but the right bolt of lightning in the right place will still destroy everything.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> You can have a perfectly grounded system, with a whole house surge protection, and a top of the line surge power strip- but the right bolt of lightning in the right place will still destroy everything.


That can be said about anything in life, seat belts, airbags, life preservers, parachutes. They can all fail under the right set of circumstances. It does not mean you do not still try to take preventative measures.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll throw this out there and let everyone go nuts over it.


HDMI is prone to failing with even the smallest power issues. Even plugging in an HDMI cable to a live component can cause the HDMI board on either end of said cable to go out.


You do not have to have a direct lightning hit, or power surge to take out HDMI boards on products.


You cannot protect everything, but with these devices you can protect from the usual suspects, such as a cable box, satellite receiver and such.


https://metrahometheater.com/hdm-sp2.html




The typical surge protector, including the "whole house surge protector" will not help in many cases, as that only protects the incoming high power lines, and does nothing for the phone lines, cable lines and anything you might have plugged into an outside outlet, like a little outdoor fountain or low voltage outdoor lighting system.




Okay, go ahead. Have fun.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Good point. I wonder if the receiver still works if using the "older" connectors, like the ancient RCA inputs / outputs.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Dave Sal said:


> Good point. I wonder if the receiver still works if using the "older" connectors, like the ancient RCA inputs / outputs.





I just recently replaced a TV, and other items, for a client due to a lightning strike. All the components were on various surge protectors, yet many were damaged.



Surprisingly the TV still worked via the antenna input, component video inputs, and composite inputs, but all the HDMI ports were dead.




It is actually interesting to see what strange things happen when a lightning strike occurs. For example, those little surge protectors? I've seen them catch fire, and not stop damage to those things plugged into them. Honestly, those things are nothing more than a way to have multiple outlets.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

ktkelly said:


> It is actually interesting to see what strange things happen when a lightning strike occurs. For example, those little surge protectors? I've seen them catch fire, and not stop damage to those things plugged into them. Honestly, those things are nothing more than a way to have multiple outlets.



A localized bolt of lightning isn't a "surge." Nothing can protect against that. A far-off bolt of lightning striking a power line that's distributed for miles, or a lightning streak that induces a current on the power lines might be thwarted by a suppressor.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

My intention is to take a multi-prong approach. There is already a suppressor built into the meter base. I am going to install a whole house suppressor as a second line of defense but also use a power conditioner/suppressor for the AV system itself.


----------

